# من يريد اى نموذج من نماذج مدارس التربية والتعليم بالسعودية يتفضل بطلبه



## محمد فرج الجزار (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى المهندسين والمراقبين الاعزاء
من يريد اى نموذج من نماذج مدارس السعودية يتفضل بوضع طلبه هنا
وان شاء الله يتم رفعه على اى سيرفر جيد
ولكن

ادعوا لى بدوام الصحة والعافية
وراحة البال
اللهم ارحم جدى وجدتى
وادخلهم جنتك برحمتك يا الله

حيْن يتعـمْد الآخرينْ فهمك بطريقهْ خآطئةْ !
, لآترهْق نفسكْ بالتبريرْ .. .. | 
فقطْ ادر ظهركْ وْ استمتعْ بالحيآه .. =) ~
​


----------



## م.إسلام (20 مارس 2011)

متشكرين يا ريس و ربنا يديك الصحة و العافيه يا رب , بس اقتراح , ممكن حضرتك ترفعهم تباعا , لأننا هنا في مصر ما نعرفش النماذج دي إيه , فياريت حضرتك ترفعهم على قد ما تقدر و ألف شكر يا معلم


----------



## oc1045 (22 مارس 2011)

أرجو نموزج 5/22 بنين ومشكور ايميل حقي 


*********************
وضع وسائل الاتصال كالايميل من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المشرف


----------



## eng_sabba7 (22 مارس 2011)

أخى الكريم للضرورة القصوى نموذج 5/24 مقلوب ضرورى مقلوب 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (23 مارس 2011)

فينك يا أخى


----------



## engabdelaal (23 مارس 2011)

اريد الحصر الاسترشادي نموذج 5/15


----------



## samy abbas (24 مارس 2011)

سلام عليكم ياباشمهندس


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز نرجو منك لمحة عن الboq لمدرسة 2/26 و 2/28


----------



## myhoup (30 مايو 2011)

مخطط نموذج 26/22 والحصر الاسترشادي


----------



## myhoup (30 مايو 2011)

مخطط 14/420 بنات والحصر الاسترشادي


----------



## myhoup (30 مايو 2011)

*اريد الحصر الاسترشادي نموذج 5/26*​


----------



## abdelbaky (11 يوليو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل هل انت شاركت في تصميم أي من هذه النماذج


----------



## adel gamal (11 يوليو 2011)

اريد مخططات نموذج 2/15 متوسط (مقلوب)اتوكاد


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (11 يوليو 2011)

والله إذا بتعمل معروف وخير ترفع كل النماذج مع الحصر ..وتكون قد أفدتنا فائدة عظيمة ..والله يرحم أمواتك وأمواتنا وأموات المسامين جميعهم...


----------



## youngyoung (12 يوليو 2011)

هوه الاخ محمد راح فين


----------



## man82 (13 يوليو 2011)

انا مهندسس مصري ولله الحمد عملت في السعودية لاربع سنوات في مدارس التعليم بنوعيها
اي طلبات تحت امركم مفيش مشكلة


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (8 فبراير 2012)

*الى كل احبائى المهندسين كل نماذج (5) لمدارس البنين بالسعودية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*​ 
*احبائى مهندسين المنتدى العظيم ومراقيبيه واعضائه وزواره*
*اسف على التاخير*​ 
*أقدم اليكم كل نماذج( 5) لمدارس السعودية بنين*

*المخططات بصيغة dwg وهى مكونة من الاتى*

*انشائى - معمارى - صحى - كهرباء -  الكترونيات*​ 
*والملف به الاتى* 


*نماذج 5/15 ثانوى*

*و*

*  5/15 متوسط*

* و *

*5/18 ثانوى*

* و*

* 5/21 ابتدائى*

* و*

* 5/21 متوسط*

*و*

*5/24 ثانوى *

*و*

* 5/26 متوسط*

* و*

* 5/28 ابتدائى*

*اليكم الملف على الميديا فير*

http://www.mediafire.com/?xxcbhl7lc8kc9f8


ارجوا منكم الدعاء لى بصالح الاعمال ودوام الصحة والعافية
وادعوا لجدى وجدتى رحمهم الله ​


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (8 فبراير 2012)

_شي جدا" راقي_
_تسلم ايدك_


----------



## king of rap (8 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك وجدك وجدتك


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (9 فبراير 2012)

*اليكم احبائى نماذج (2) بنين لمدارس السعودية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

*احبائى الكرام اليكم جميع نماذج (2) فى الرابط التالى*​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2576652#post2576652​


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (10 فبراير 2012)

*الى كل من يريد الصالات الرياضية لمدارس السعودية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*​ 
*اليكم اخوانى هذا الرابط من رفعى*​ 
*الرابط به كل ما يهمكم من مخططات للصالات الرياضية *​ 

*والمخططات (انشائى + معمارى)*​ 
*المخططات ذات امتداد dwg+ dwf*​ 
*اليكم رابط التحميل*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2579644#post2579644*​ 

ولكن من فضلكم​ 
ادعوا لى بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال ورضى الله على​ 
وادعوا لجدى وجدتى رحمهم الله برحمة من الله وجنة الفردوس الاعلى​


----------



## bboumediene (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (16 فبراير 2012)

bboumediene قال:


> جزاك الله حيرا


 
*شكرا على مرورك اخى الكريم*​


----------



## hamada_top1 (16 فبراير 2012)

للاسف اللوح مش شغاله 
الامتداد يا هندسه غريب


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (16 فبراير 2012)

hamada_top1 قال:


> للاسف اللوح مش شغاله
> الامتداد يا هندسه غريب


 
*اخى الكريم انت مسطب الاوتوكاد لو مسطب الاوتوكاد بينزل مع الاوتوكاد برنامج اسمه Autodesk DWF Viewer لفتح امتداد dwf*

*لو محتاج تنزل البرنامج اليك رابط البرنامج*

http://www.autodesk.com/global/dwfvi...iewerSetup.exe 

*وأى طلب اخر انا فى خدمتك*
​


----------



## محمد فرج الجزار (22 فبراير 2012)

*نموذج 2/26 ثانوى مقلوب اوتوكاد مدارس وزارة التربية والتعليم بالسعودية*



*اقدم اليكم نموذج*


*2**/26 ثانوى مقلوب*


*والملف مكون من الاتى*



*انشائى*

*معمارى*

*كهرباء*

*صحى *

*الكترونيات*


*والمخططات كلها اوتوكاد امتداد dwg*​ 
*اليكم رابط الموضوع*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=315610

*
ولكن


ارجوا منكم بأن تدعوا لى بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال ورضا الله على
وادعوا لجدى وجدتى رحمهم الله وغفر لهم واسكنهم الفردوس الاعلى*​*
*

​


----------



## مهندس عمر الحضرمي (27 فبراير 2012)

نموذج 26 - 22


----------



## كريم النحاس (29 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت ياهندسة لو فى نموذج اتوكاد ل 26 / 21 الله يكرمك بالذرية الصالحة *


----------



## myosif82 (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، أنا مهندس مدنى ، شغال على نموذج 21/26 أ + ص ص & نموذج 21/26 م + ص ص ، لو سمحت عايز جميع مخططات هذا النموذج ، لأن الموجود معايا ملفات pdf ، و شاكرين لكم مساعدتكم .


----------



## aymancivil (17 يونيو 2012)

نموذج 26-22 ولك الشكر


----------



## المعاطى (23 يونيو 2012)

حصر نموذج 280/22 بريكاست لو موجود وجزاك الله خير بنات


----------



## KHALED SHAHER (28 يوليو 2012)

26/22 بنين و ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية أمين


----------



## محمد شوقى محمد (29 يوليو 2012)

*ارجوا دوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال ورضا الله على*
*وادعوا لجدى وجدتى رحمهم الله وغفر لهم واسكنهم الفردوس الاعلى*


----------



## احمد يونس محمد على (12 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ارجوا من حضرتك الحصر لمدرسة نموذج 5/28 بنين عاجل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## دايــــم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية اود أن أشكرك على مساعدتك وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك 

انا ابحث عن نموذج 7/9 ابتدائي عادي +سكن حارس + ملعب + مظله 

ضروري 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_moneer (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس 

وارجو المساعدة على نموذج 12 فصل هجر بنات 

ولكم جزيل الاحترام والتحية


----------



## sameh abd elrazek (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا يا باشمهندس ربنا يديم عليك الصحه والعافيه وراحة البال ويجزيك خيرا ويرحم اهلك ويغفرلهم
انا استفدت من المخططات الي حضرتك شيرتها وياريت لو حضرتك عندك أي مخططات اتوكاد للملحقات ( سكن الحارس وغرفة الكهرباء وغرفة الحارس والأسوار والخزانات والبيارة )


----------



## دايــــم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية اود أن أشكرك على مساعدتك وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك 

انا ابحث عن نموذج 7/9 ابتدائي عادي +سكن حارس + ملعب + مظله


----------



## ataa sheko (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمنى من حضرتك ترفع ملفات مدرسة 26/22 والبرامج الزمنية لاى نموذج ولكل دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## nasser11386 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ارجوا من حضرتك الحصر لمدرسة نموذج 5/15 ثانوى& 5/21 ابتدائى بنين عاجل جدا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## fedewa (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت عايز مخططات نموذج 26/21 + صالة نموذج ص وشكرا وغفر الله ورحم موتاك وموتنا وجميع موتي المسلمين يارب العالمين


----------



## abduh001 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

هل تدلني على رابط مدرسة على شكل l لو سمحت؟؟


----------



## abduh001 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

هل تدلني على رابط مدرسة على شكل l لو سمحت؟؟
هل يوجد نموذج شكل l ؟


----------



## shekoo_tamam (1 يناير 2013)

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويسهلك امورك كلها ان شاء الله ارجو مخططات نموذج 26/22 ضرووووووووووووووورى


----------



## shekoo_tamam (1 يناير 2013)

*مرفق مخطط القواعد المسلحة والاعمدة والشدادات اوتو كاد لنموذج 22/26 + صالة رياضية*

اتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## علي سعد علي (2 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أسأل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الله العظيم أن يرزقني وإياك الصحة وراحة البال والنفس المطمئنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللهم ارزقنا رضاك والجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونسألك يا رحمن يا رحيم يا عفو يا غفور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أن ترحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين شاهدنا و غائبنا ذكرنا وأنثانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل من كان له حق علينا . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آمـــــــــين[/FONT]*​


----------



## MeVe (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ على ما تقدمه من عمل ... ارجو مخططات dwg و حصر نموذج 5 / 21 ابتدائية بنين .. و مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## hatem_elnaggar (5 فبراير 2013)

نموذج 22/26


----------



## hatem_elnaggar (5 فبراير 2013)

ياريت نموذج 22/26


----------



## أبو خالــد (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور قليله في حقك يا مهندس محمد


اقول الله يجزاك خير




عندي طلبين ارجوها منك ومن الاخوة القراء لو عندهم




الجدول الزمني لمدرسه بنات 18/540

والاهم حصر أو اسعار استرشاديه أو اسعار اي حد اخر بخصوص هذا النموذج


ارجوا الرد منك ومن الاخوة القراء


----------



## أبو خالــد (8 مارس 2013)

للرفع


----------



## علي77 (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: الى كل من يريد الصالات الرياضية لمدارس السعودية*

مششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## سند احمد محمد (28 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير .. ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية ورحم الله من تحب.
ممكن نموذج 26/22 (22 فصل)

تحياتي


----------



## نادر سعد ابراهيم (25 مايو 2013)

الناس كلها بتطلب نموذج 22/26 .........................ولا حياة لمن تنادى ..............اطلب اكتر ينفضولك اكتر


----------



## محمد الاسكندر (25 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت كنت عايز حصر نموذج 14/460 بنات ضروري لانه متوقف عليه المستخلص واجازتي بارك الله فيك ويسر لك احوالك


----------



## whiteppt200 (26 مايو 2013)

ارجوا رفع من اخي المهندس نوذج حصر 26/ 21 فوق الارض وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## سعد رمضان (18 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس / محمد ممكن ترفع رسومات المدارس نموذج 5 اتوكاد لو كانت عندك


----------



## medoramzy (26 يونيو 2013)

طيب هل ممكن تتفضل وترفعلنا نماذج برك الصرف 4*18 وخزانات مياة الشرب؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابودحيم (29 يونيو 2013)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

عندى مقاولات مع اداره التربيه والتعليم بالرياض واحتاج للمساعده


----------



## محمدربيع المنشاوى (2 يوليو 2013)

ياريت نموذج 22/26 ضرورى جدا وصاله نموذج صولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shekoo_tamam (2 يوليو 2013)

انا عندي مخططات 26/22 ولكن المنتدي لا يسمح بالرفع لان عدد مشاركاتي قليله


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## whiteppt200 (6 يوليو 2013)

ارجوا من الاخوه الافاضل نموذج حصر 26-21 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تومشنك (13 يوليو 2013)

ششش


----------



## whiteppt200 (25 يوليو 2013)

*هذا هو اوتوكاد نموذج حصر 26-21 ولكن ليس معي الحصر اذا توفر مع اي مهندس ارجوا الرفع *


----------



## whiteppt200 (25 يوليو 2013)

ياريت نموذج 22/26


----------



## whiteppt200 (25 يوليو 2013)

ابعتلي ايميلك لاني مش عارف ارف الملفات وانا ان شاء الله هرفعه علي الاميل


----------



## whiteppt200 (25 يوليو 2013)

ارجوا لو عندك الحصر 26-22 ارسله عبر الاميل ده او رفعه علي الموقع


----------



## whiteppt200 (28 يوليو 2013)

نموذح حصر 26-21


----------



## whiteppt200 (28 يوليو 2013)

بالله عليك لو تملك حصر نموذج 26-21 يبقي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## whiteppt200 (28 يوليو 2013)

ارسله علي اميل[email protected]واتمني ان يكون معك الحصر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## momo220 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

26/28 و 26/21 و 16/24


----------



## momo220 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجورفع مخططات نماذج 21/26 و 16/24


----------



## hakim_hkh (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ارجورفع مخططات نموذج 12/14 ثانوي بنين 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alomody (15 نوفمبر 2013)

تفضل اللوحات الاوتوكاد http://www.4shared.com/rar/kOtF6AqN/1412.htm


----------



## mostafahamed448 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس انا عايز مخططات أوتوكاد نموذج 26/22 و5/28
و5/24و 18/540 وكذلك حصر لو ممكن وشاكر جدا لك


----------



## eng_msd1 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت ياهندسة بعد اذنك , تبعتلنا نموذج (22- فصل) بنات بسرعة لانى مش لاقيه نهائى وجزالك الله كل خير .... اللهم امين 
الاميل :[email protected]


----------



## aabdelwahb (7 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحت ياهندسه نفسي الاقي اي حاجه عن مخطط 5/21 مقاوم للزلازل ابتدائي 
وياريت لو ف حصر ليه ويبقي ليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## anoor1 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

معقولة ماحدش عندو حصر نموذج 26 / 21 خالص ؟!


----------



## t ali (4 يناير 2014)

[26/28 ] ياريت ياجماعه ألقى النموذج ده cad يبقى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## t ali (4 يناير 2014)

:33:ياريت نموذج 26/28 cad وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abo fady1982 (20 يناير 2014)

عندى الحصر يامهندس انور (وابشر اعطيك اياه )


----------



## abo fady1982 (20 يناير 2014)

قريبا سارفع لك حصر مشروع بن تيمية بالخرمة نموذج 26/21 فصل (بالطائف ) ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودجاد83 (16 فبراير 2014)

طلب نمازج الاسوار والحوائط السانده


----------



## eng_mohd2005 (3 مارس 2014)

اذا تكرمت مخططات مدرسة نموذج 5/28


----------



## hammar51 (4 مارس 2014)

thank you brother


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (5 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع
ارجو منك تحميل نموذج 5 / 21 ابتدائى مقاوم للازلازل


----------



## حسام علي زيزو (20 مارس 2014)

ممكن ترفعلي المخططات علي الايميل ده [email protected]
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام علي زيزو (20 مارس 2014)

يا جماعة الخير اللي عنده رسومات نموذج 22/26 يا ريت يبعتهالي علي الايميل ده [email protected]
وربنا يجزيكم خير ان شاء الله


----------



## allhgory (21 مارس 2014)

يا جماعة الخير اللي عنده رسومات نموذج 28/26-20/26 يا ريت يبعتهالي علي الايميل ده[email protected]
وربنا يجزيكم خير ان شاء الله


----------



## aiman2011 (17 مايو 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير اريد مخطط 26/20 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## myhoup (26 أغسطس 2014)

يا مهندسين لو سمحتم مطلوب حصر كامل لنموذج 18/540 معدل + صالة


----------



## myhoup (26 أغسطس 2014)

يا مهندسين لو سمحتم مطلوب حصر كامل لنموذج 18/540 معدل + صالة 
برجاء الارسال على الايميل [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## eameahn (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكىا علي الجهد والتعاون*

من فضلكم أريد حصر نموذج 30 إبتدائي ومتوسط +سكن حارس


----------



## naddor (20 أكتوبر 2014)

اذا سمحتم اريد حصرمدرسة نموذج 7/9 مقاوم للزلازل - أطفال


----------



## بوغرارة (20 أكتوبر 2014)

نعم اريد


----------



## sherifmahmoudmek (10 نوفمبر 2014)

محتاج الحصر الهندسي لنموذج 5/26 مقاوم للزلازل


----------



## ايهاب الخطيب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ..... ارجو المساعدة في توفير حصر مدرسة نموذج 12 فصل قرى وهجر - بنات


----------



## enhabiballah44 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

نموزج 18/540


----------



## moataz ahmed10 (15 يناير 2015)

ياريت لو سمحت حصر نموذج 26 / 28 وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (18 يناير 2015)

*بورك بك و عليك اخي*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك
مساهمة رائعة و مميزة
لكن نرجو اخي ان تقوم برفع كل النماذج بحيث كل نموذج على حدى تباعا و بشكل متسلسل لمدارس البنين و البنات لكل المراحل على شكل ملف كامل يتضمن كل المخططات و الحصر و المقايسة و المواصفات 
بارك الله بك اخي و و بورك عليك


----------



## ahmed mokhtar2 (21 يناير 2015)

ياريت لو سمحت حصر نموذج 26 / 28 او نموذج 26/26وجزاكم الله كل خير​
​​


----------



## yousef bassam (21 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحت اريد حصر نموذج 18/540


----------



## yousef bassam (21 فبراير 2015)

اخي محمد هل يوجد لديك حصر نموذج 18/540 ??
وشكرا


----------



## yousef bassam (21 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحتم اريد حصر مدرسه 18/540 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


اقول الله يجزاك خير




عندي طلبين ارجوها منك ومن الاخوة القراء لو عندهم




الجدول الزمني لمدرسه بنات 18/540

والاهم حصر أو اسعار استرشاديه أو اسعار اي حد اخر بخصوص هذا النموذج


ارجوا الرد منك ومن الاخوة القراء[/quote]


----------



## باسم عليوه (23 فبراير 2015)

*الله يعطيك العافية والصحة 
*


----------



## verendeel (12 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
ياريت النماذج تكون ملفات AutoCAD


----------



## احمد يوسف ابراهيم (31 مارس 2018)

مخططات نموذج 14/420 بنات والحصر والاسترشادي


----------



## allhgory (1 أبريل 2018)

مخططات نموذج 14/420

https://up.top4top.net/downloadf-821kcul91-zip.html


----------



## احمد يوسف ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2018)

ممكن حصر الكميات للمدرسه نموذج 14/420 طالبة


----------



## allhgory (2 أبريل 2018)

احمد يوسف ابراهيم قال:


> ممكن حصر الكميات للمدرسه نموذج 14/420 طالبة


https://up.top4top.net/downloadf-8220bph31-rar.html


----------



## احمد يوسف ابراهيم (2 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ارجو ارسال مخططات shop drawing لي سيراميك الارضية المانع للانزلاق(30*30) و سيراميك جدران (20*20) و سيراميك الارضية (20*20) و بلاط المزيكو للاسطح وانترلوك بلدورة الموقع العام للمدرسة نموذج 14/420 طالبة


----------



## احمد يوسف ابراهيم (7 أبريل 2018)

ممكن مخطط سكن الحارس و المدخل و غرف الكهرباء نموذج 5 مدرسة 14/420 طالبة


----------



## مهندس2626 (13 فبراير 2020)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويديم عليك الصحة والعافية


----------

